# Hi from southern california.. few Q's



## SarahJean (Apr 30, 2009)

Okay first and foremost.. I'd like to introduce myself

My name is Sarah, or sarah jean, which ever is preferred. I'm 20 years old and i live in a little southern california town called Yucaipa.. not many know it exists, but i like the relative quiet.

I've been raising goats for 6 going on 7 years in june. I started with Nigerian dwarf goats, which are miniature dairy goats. I've been through the FFA and 4H programs and i've shown everything. 

currently I have a herd of about 20, mostly nigerians, but i do have some Boer goats ( for meat and for fair goats) and lamanchas. I show alot at about 6-10 shows a year.. I really love dairy goats and the yummy milk.

which leads me to my current questions and hopeful venture.

Does anyone have lamanchas as pack goats? I have a doe who is due literally any time ( on baby watch right now).. she's our best show doe and our first good lamancha, currently the only one.. i sold the others and i'm starting over. but her first doe kid is reserved.. so i was thinking of taking a buck kid.. if i get one, and training it to pack.

I usually bottle feed or partially bottle feed my kids anyway, all my animals are CAE and CL negative.

do you start training basics like leading and tying right away? or wait till about a month, or two , or ?
I've been able to train the nigerians to carry small ( 20 pound) packs pretty easily.. but they just can't do it for my needs as a packer, though some people around here like them for little half day things of so

any tips are greatly appreciated..


----------



## tiger408 (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the forum 

We have LaManchas we are training for packing. I love their personalities! We currently have a 3 yr old and a 1 yr old. We just started with packgoats last year so are newbies but from what our LaManchas have shown so far they should be great packers.  

We have other goats too but the LaManchas are our main packgoats. We also have a fainter wether, a Saanen doe, a Toggenburg doe, ... and the Saanens two kids (a doeling and a buckling) that hopefully the buckling will join the packgoat ranks when he is older.


----------



## jross (Dec 20, 2008)

My goats are Oberhasli and Saanen. But Larry Robinson, president of NAPgA, has some LaManchas that are great packgoats. You can find him on the yahoo "all things packgoat" forum, or at the NAPgA website. He will talk your ear off about his La Manchas and other packgoat stuff. 

So I would encourage you to start developing a packgoat crew made up of La Manchas. They are good natured and seem to have all the physical characteristics that you look for in packgoats. You will need more than one, tho. When out on the trail or bushwhacking they need another goat buddy. Hopefully, your doe will give you 2 little bucks.

Start going for walks with them as soon as you can. They need to learn to bond with you and there are lots of other things you, and they, need to learn for goat packing. One thing is how to travel, what to travel in (truck, trailer, etc). Also there's how to deal with dogs you may run into while hiking. Lots to learn, but it's a lot of fun.


----------



## SarahJean (Apr 30, 2009)

well today i got my start! my doe kid with two really pretty bucklings.. now named guido (pronounced Gwee-doh) and antonio.. I think they'll do really well.. were doing a half and half bottle rearing /dam rearing.. I've had really good results with people friendly kids that way

I'm really excited that i have new healthy babies to play with and love, fresh milk aannnnd new packers to be!


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

I started breeding a few LaManchas a couple of years ago and also mixing them with Alpines. They have the energy of the alpines, but not the attitude that an alpine can have. I love their personalities. They are not huge but they love to work. THey also grow somewhat slowly but eventually catch up.


----------



## tiger408 (Jan 13, 2009)

Congratulations on the new babies!!!


----------



## Azgoatpacker (Dec 15, 2008)

Sarah , I have a LaMancha in my string of six goats. I got him when he was 4 months old. He is 6 now and has been packing with me for 4 years. At 185 lbs he is not my biggest goat, but he is a hard worker with a great personality. Although I haven't added more LaMachas to my string. I would not hesitate if I needed to add to my string and a LaMancha was available. 
Your new bucklings should make good packgoats.
Best,

Bob


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

They look like stocky little guys. Heavy legs and nice wide stance. They should turn out great. The doe looks like she has decent feet and short pasterns, all good traits to pass on to a future packgoat.


----------



## SarahJean (Apr 30, 2009)

thanks... their mom is a yearling as of march 7th and she's pretty big for her age.. I figured since she was so structurally correct it'd be better... 


the kids are soo much fun.. very loving


----------



## jross (Dec 20, 2008)

They are beautiful! Congratulations! I love their colors. 

My only advice would be to shovel lots of groceries into them and make them grow as much as possible. And spend lots of time hiking and camping with them. Good luck, and have fun!


----------

